
WIRED gives Apple News exclusive story – future of monetization? - coloneltcb
http://www.wired.com/2015/09/bjarke-ingels-2-world-trade-center-wtc/
======
Adaptive
This case isn't the future of monetization, it's just the present of
marketing. Dollars to doughnuts that Apple paid for this, directly or
indirectly.

